# Any Recomended Humidors?



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Was looking to buy my first Humidor. Didn't want one too small that eventually I would have to buy another in the immediate future. So was looking for a 150-250 count humidor.

Here were some ones I liked. Was wondering if they are good selections and if anyone else there has one? 

Also I was wondering, what goes in those things on the top of the lids? Some type of humidifying thing I would imagine. I know of the Humicare jars, but they dont go there. Hehe.

#1: Treasure Dome Humidor










*Features include:*
- Two removable trays
- Four cedar dividers for increased organization
- Two large rectangle humidification elements
- Analog hygrometer
- Handles for easy transportation
- Lock and key
- External dimensions: 18" x 12" x 10.5"

Treasure Dome Humidor 250 CAPACITY (reg.$425) - $159.95

#2: Old World Antique Humidor










A handsome accent humidor.

Sporting a classic old world motif including a distressed, furniture-quality antique finish and hardware, the Old World humidor is a gorgeous 100-capacity model that's at once traditional and functional. The map veneer offers an elegant look, while the tip-top construction - including SureSeal Technology, premium Spanish cedar and hidden quadrant hinges - ensures a superior, dependable seal.

*Features include:*
- 100 cigar capacity
- Premium, kiln dried Spanish cedar
- Removable tray
- 3 Spanish cedar dividers
- SureSeal Technology for optimum closure and seal
- Large rectangle humidifier
- Glass analog hygrometer
- Tarnished, brass lock and key
- Engraveable nameplate
- Dimensions: W 13.75" x L 10" x H 6.5"

Old World Antique Humidor 100 Capacity (reg.$110) - $85.00


----------



## Riedelma (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the treasure dome I just got it on Sat. It is being seasoned right now but so far I am very pleased with it.I can't wait to fill it up


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

My 150 ct Savoy humidor is definitely my best one. I also have a 50 ct no-name and a tupperware or two.

If you're asking about the gold things in the lid, those are the built in humidifiers. They get either distilled water or humidity solution (I think they call it PG solution - propylene glycol) but IMO they usually keep the humidity too high - like 73-76%.

I see the Smiley guy on the pics so I assume these are from CI. Most of the ones you get from the big guys are going to be good. Also check out cigarbid.com and cheaphumidors.com.

When you get it make sure to read up on proper seasoning and test your hygrometer, there are kits to calibrate the hygro but a salt test does just as good. You should be able to search here for salt test and get the details on that but if you need some info let me know as I did a write up on another site and I'll send it to you.

Hope this helps, enjoy the slope!


----------



## joselastra (Mar 5, 2009)

my second humi is the old world humidor. bought it cause it looks cool. i love it, wouldnt trade it in the world for anything, only problem is it only holds 100 hwell:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

If you are not set on buying a desktop I would recommend getting a large cooler and go from there. I started with a 150 ct and now have two coolers and just bought a 28 bottle Vinotemp. :doh:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

alway buy bigger then you think...man i learned the hard way...


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

Igloo
Big Igloo.


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

When you take into account most humidors sold in the US are flake board or Masonite with cedar veneer inside and often just pretty paper under a lacquer finish on the outside, the coolidor is the best thing for storage short of a full walk in humidor.

Plus consider what $50 gets you. A giant cooler or a little cheesy box from China. There just no comparison.

David


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd go to a refridgerator repair shop, find yourself a non working mini-fridge in good shape, get some ceder planks and an oasis or hydra and walla plenty of space..Mine works great, maintains between 65/72 rh...total cost bout $100...(got the fridge and ceder for free....)


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a good looking humidor,mine is a 250 as well which... in reality means they will hold about 150 -175 gars since most people don't smoke the smaller cigars much anymore. I think most humidor manufacturers base what the claim their humidors will hold on a 42 ring gauge smoke.

The one I have is what's called a display humidor (here's a link to some pics of it that I just posted on here)http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/248358-cigars-pipes-libations.html

It's called a display type because it has glass viewing windows and it does a great job at holding the humidity but the one you picked would do perfectly as well.

But as the others said, a cooler or a old fridge works just as well,in fact probably better if you don't care so much about the looks and the reality is it's all about keeping the cigars in good shape.

As to what goes in the "slots" (humistat)they are usually filled with green floral foam. You put DISTILLED water on it and it aborbs it then releases it to keep your humidity up. You have to use DISTILLED water because regular tap water has minerals which will eventually put deposits on your humidor and clog up your humistat.

But just distilled water is outdated,and it's risky. It isn't so good at keeping humidity at 70% because it has nothing to regulate it.As well just water can encourage mold.

A lot of people use heart felt beads which are special beads that absorb water and release it or re absorbs it again as needed and they are designed to keep the humidity at 65% or 70%. The beads can be placed in your humistat or you can replace the humistat with a special container which is similar in that it also has slits but is a little larger. You charge the beads by spraying them with distilled water until they turn from white to clear and when they turn white you spray them again.

You can also use propylene glycol solution or gel which also asborbs and releases water and you charge the gel the same way by spraying it with distilled water.

Cigars International has something called cigar juice which is a propolyne glycol and distilled water solution which I spray on the floral foam in my humistat. The propylene absorbs and released moisture better than just the foam and it also prohibits mold growth rather than just water.

My humidor is tall as you can see from the pics so I have the hemostat (thing with slits) which I put the cigar juice in and it's held by a magnet to the top of the humidor and I have a 2 oz jar of the propylene glycol gel stuff on the bottom of the humidor and between them they do a great job of keeping things between 68% and 70%.

Oh, and invest about $15 and get a digital hygrometer. The brass ones that come with humidors look great but they are notorisously inaccurate.You can see in my pics I have the analog hygrometer that came with the humidor but also a digital one inside the case.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Riedelma said:


> I have the treasure dome I just got it on Sat. It is being seasoned right now but so far I am very pleased with it.I can't wait to fill it up


Ordered mine today. Looks really nice. I talked with Jeremy from Pro Humidor last night. Great guy! He was very pleasant as he answered all of my questions, and there were than a few of them. He didn't "sell" me the humidor. I wanted to buy it after listening to him and his passion for his products. He patiently explained recommended changes to the standard model (i.e., humidification and hygrometer). He listened to my requirements and we went from there. I am really looking forward to getting it and filling it. Thanks Jeremy! :smoke:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

#2 is the $hit!


----------



## cab28 (Feb 24, 2008)

Buy a smaller desktop and a cooler.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Just breakdown and get an Elie Bleu!


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

golfermd said:


> Ordered mine today. Looks really nice. I talked with Jeremy from Pro Humidor last night. Great guy! He was very pleasant as he answered all of my questions, and there were than a few of them. He didn't "sell" me the humidor. I wanted to buy it after listening to him and his passion for his products. He patiently explained recommended changes to the standard model (i.e., humidification and hygrometer). He listened to my requirements and we went from there. I am really looking forward to getting it and filling it. Thanks Jeremy! :smoke:


Hey, thanks for the kind words. I'm always glad to help out a fellow brother of the leaf.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> alway buy bigger then you think...man i learned the hard way...


:amen:


----------



## broadrun96 (Apr 8, 2009)

Have bids on both of these for under 100 bucks, like the first best.

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 704858

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 704870

Any success or failure stories for a guy who only has a 20 ct right now?


----------

